
Quick retraction of a faulty coronavirus paper was a good moment for science - elektor
https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/03/retraction-faulty-coronavirus-paper-good-moment-for-science/
======
hprotagonist
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22204866)
for prior discussion of the now-retracted paper.

